# carb cycling like this?! would you still gain mass?



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

My idea....

Kinda simply....

Week 1 - 50gram carbs a day, high protien, high fats

morning run, intense weights, afternoon run

Week 2 - 500gram carbs a day, high protien, medium fats

Intense weights, afternoon run

Alternate weeks..

My theory would be one week you focus on eating fat away from around muscle, then the week after you put carbs back on for muscle growth. Then you alternate....

Would this help reduce fat and still allow mass build? Week 1 you would burn fat maintain muscle, week 2 add muscle and a little fats.. then repeat.

Any ideas?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would say no as your body will get used to the amount of carbs within 3 days and slow the metabolism down.....

another way of doing it is to alternate the meals between Carb/Protein and Fats/Protein this is what i do...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> My idea....
> 
> Kinda simply....
> 
> ...


G - it's not a bad idea, but it's not really a long enough time period to see the effect.

I had a lad in the gym doing the following and it worked for him, but I never had chance to try it myself.

Split your training into 5 week periods. 3 weeks very heavy with volume being a product of high weight lifted for "low" reps - i.e. 10-15 singles on deads @ 90%1rm (weeks 1/2/3) and 2 weights light (as a deload, and to prevent overtraining + extra cardio) - (weeks 4/5)

Weeks 1-3 High Carb, Low Fat, Med/High Protein. Higher Carbs and Protein on workout days (Pre-WO/PostWO shakes/meals etc)

Weeks 4-5 Med/High Fat, Low Carb, Med Protein - KETO diet, with 1 cheat meal and 1 carb up meal (same day). Carbs were eaten pre-WO, non training days were zero carb days.

He did his week from Sunday to Saturday, rather than Monday to Sunday as he found starting the carbs on the sunday helped him with Mondays workout.

He got leaner, faster and stronger and found his endurance and recovery for rugby improved.

Now I'm not saying this is some kind of magic diet which provides all the above magically.

He found he got leaner on the keto phase, and as the keto phase was combined with a deload phase form weights he was able to focus on his cardio more - which suffered during his heavy weights phase as he was too tired PWO.

The carbs in the heavy phase gave him the energy to kick a$$ in the gym and recover. We added in a few Cookie Classics to help with that (Brewers Yeast, Marmite...)

It worked for him as we aligned his diet and training to work *synergistically*.

Hope that helps?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah some god information there to be fair... Worth a think into so i will have a proper read of that tomorrow 

Well i realized i just been on solid high carb days now for 3 weeks. Around 400+grams every single day cause i wanted to bulk. BUT i started to get a little bit of excess fat in the mid section which i have to try and combat. So i have decided some form of carb cycling is definately the way to go...

I just have to work out a carb cycling routine which will work well with my training and life style


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i would say no as your body will get used to the amount of carbs within 3 days and slow the metabolism down.....
> 
> another way of doing it is to alternate the meals between Carb/Protein and Fats/Protein this is what i do...


With regards to your post... Do you mean in the same day?

Say meal 1 high fat/protien, meal 2 high carb/protien etc..etc.. For the day and repeat...

Or do you mean alternate days/weeks?


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

I recently tried the following for a few weeks and the results were by far the best I have seen from any diet.

high-med-low-high-med-low-refeed

repeat the following week and so on. Can only speak from experience here but Paul was right on the money. apologies for the apaulling plug.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GSleigh said:


> With regards to your post... Do you mean in the same day?
> 
> Say meal 1 high fat/protien, meal 2 high carb/protien etc..etc.. For the day and repeat...
> 
> Or do you mean alternate days/weeks?


yes in the same day


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

You know what i can do that quiet simply i think and make that effective. Im going to work that into play  Thanks


----------

